# Private cherished registration number plate



## Dec (Nov 4, 2020)

Anyone looking to sell a GTR number plate?


----------



## njd (Nov 18, 2006)

Dec said:


> Anyone looking to sell a GTR number plate?


I have V16 GTR available after selling my GTR


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

I have G0 18 GTR if interested


----------



## Dec (Nov 4, 2020)

njd said:


> I have V16 GTR available after selling my GTR





paulmc said:


> I have G0 18 GTR if interested


Thanks Paul, but it would need to be 2014 or before.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

no worries


----------



## Dennis (Sep 22, 2008)

I have T40 GTR if your interested.


----------



## ExEvoMan (Jan 9, 2016)

XX15 GTR


----------



## dunk_smith (Dec 16, 2008)

Dec said:


> Anyone looking to sell a GTR number plate?


I have SK09 GTR (Looks like SKY GTR) available if you're interested? IF you are make me an offer.


----------



## Dec (Nov 4, 2020)

Cheers but I’ve decided to wait until an older 5 digit comes up for sale.


----------

